# Jahresprojekt: GPU 2080Ti WaKü direkt + CPU später



## mag89 (12. Mai 2019)

*Jahresprojekt: GPU 2080Ti WaKü direkt + CPU später*

Hi zusammen,

ich wollte schon immer mal in meinem Leben ein WaKü verbauen. Nun ist endlich das Kleingeld da und ich würde ganz gerne das Projekt starten und mir den Traum erfüllen.
Ich habe mir vor ca 6 Wochen ein Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 rev2 und eine KFA2 2080ti Dual Black mit neuem Netzteil  zugelegt und mein Gehäuse so wie die GK gewechselt.

Mein Ziel ist es, den PC jetzt suggessive aufzurüsten und parallel eine WaKü einzubauen.

Im Moment sind noch folgende Komponenten verbaut:

CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1230v2 4x 3.30GHz
Kühler: CoolerMaster HyperTX 3 Evo 
Mainboard: ASRock Z77Pro3 Intel 
Grafikkarte: KFA2 2080ti Dual Black
Netzteil: EVGA SuperNOVA 650W G3
Sonstiges: 2SSDs + HHD + Optisches Laufwerk (Laufwerk fliegt aber langfristig wieder raus).

Das Gehäuse habe ich invertiert zusammengebaut.

Mit dem Umbau der GK-Kühlung auf eine WaKü möchte ich gerne mein Umrüstungsprozess starten. 
Danach Mainboard, CPU, RAM und Festplatten tauschen und die CPU ebenfalls mit Wasser kühlen.

Meine Fragen an dieser Stelle wären:

Wie soll ich mit den Komponenten am Besten Anfangen?
Für die 2080ti hätte ich mir den Watercool Heatkiller rausgesucht mit einem 360mm Top-Radiator.
Aber wie baue ich modular das System so auf, dass ich es später auch erweitern kann?
Soll ich jetzt schon Radiatoren "vorkaufen" und den Kreislauf schon ohne CPU anlegen (z.B. mit einem weiteren Radiator).

Da das Darkbase ziemlich viel Platz bietet, welche Pumpe und Radiatoren würdet ihr empfehlen?
Da ich totaler Anfänger bin, würde ich gerne auf Softtubes und einen einfach zu installierenden Kreislauf abzielen.

Habt vielen Dank,

Mag.

-------------------------Update 05.04.2020-------------------------

PROJECT DONE: Zusammenfassung --> https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...-wakue-direkt-cpu-spaeter-7.html#post10264730

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Gast20190527 (12. Mai 2019)

*AW: Jahresprojekt: GPU 2080ti WaKü direkt + CPU später*

Moin,

ich kühle eine 2080 Ti mit Wasser und einen 9700K mit Luft derzeit. Ich hab das ähnlich wie du gemacht, werde aber wahscheinlich die CPU nicht einbinden.

Ich habe mir aus folgenden Kompoenten das ganze zusammengebaut:
1x Magicool DCP450B
1x Watercool Heatkiller GPU Block
1x 360mm G2 Slim Magicool Radiator
3x Arctic P12 PWM PST Lüfter
dazu dann noch 2 Winkel und 4 fittinge und etwas schlauch.

Der Radiator ist in der Front montiert mit Frischluft einsaugend und an der Seite vom Gehäuse die Magicool Kombi.  

Ich würde also ein deiner Stelle so anfangen das ich erstmal alles kaufe für die GPU und dann später wenn es wirklich so kommen soll den Rest kaufen für die CPU.


----------



## SpatteL (12. Mai 2019)

*AW: Jahresprojekt: GPU 2080ti WaKü direkt + CPU später*

Wenn du nicht gerade vor hast von Intel auf AMD zu wechseln, würde die CPU gleich mit einbinden, das sind unterm Strich etwa 150€ mehr.
Den CPU-Kühler kannst du im nächsten System weiter nutzen.
Wenn du allerdings die Plattform wechseln willst, könntest du so weit vorbereiten oder müsstest dann eine neue Halterung für den Kühler kaufen.

Deine Karte wird nicht in der Kompatibilitätsliste von Watercool aufgeführt und auch der Configurator von EKWB spukt keinen passenden Kühler aus.
Hast dir da also für die Umsetzung deines lang gehegten Wunsches eine denkbar schlechte Grundlage geschaffen...

Zur Pumpe:
D5 + Heatkiller Tube von Watercool, so ziemlich das beste was man aktuell bekommen kann.


----------



## Ryle (12. Mai 2019)

*AW: Jahresprojekt: GPU 2080ti WaKü direkt + CPU später*

Je nachdem was du später noch für ne CPU planst würde ich besser extern kühlen oder dich schon mal auf warme Wassertemperaturen einstellen. Das Dark Base ist einfach sehr restriktiv aufgebaut, vorn, wie auch oben können Lüfter nicht frei ansaugen/ausblasen und es gibt viel warme Luft die wieder zurück im Case landet und dann entsteht ein Teufelskreis. Bei Hardware mit wenig TDP kein Thema, aber da du schon mit ner 2080Ti ankommst wird da wohl auch noch ein 9900k oder Ryzen 3000 dazu wandern nehme ich mal an.

Die beste Lösung wäre einfach mit einem MoRa extern zu kühlen, denn ins Dark Base kannst du ungemodded noch so viel Radiator-Fläche klatschen, das Delta zum Raum wird bei hoher TDP recht hoch ausfallen.

Man kann das Case dann noch kaputt modden und Front wie Top ausschneiden, allerdings nimmt das dann auch sämtliche Dämmungseigenschaften und trotzdem kommst du nicht an die Performance von einem MoRa.  Es gibt besserer Cases, aber bei Vorhaben von 400W TDP aufwärts würde ich generell einfach komplett auf ne interne Wakü verzichten. Jeder hat irgendwann so angefangen und die meisten sind irgendwann dann doch extern angekommen weil man sich irgendwann einfach zugestehen muss, dass die ganzen optischen Palimpalim Videos mit massiver Hardware und internen Loops einfach nur optischer Natur sind, aber Lautstärke und Kühlleistung komplett zweitrangig zu sein scheinen. Es kühlt nämlich niemand 300-400W intern so einfach weg und bleibt dabei *leise *und unter 45° Wasser im Sommer. Ausnahmen sind da höchstens solche Kaliber wie Caselabs Tower.

Wenn die Lautstärke allerdings egal ist oder mit Wassertemps jenseits von 45-50° leben kannst oder eventuell einen klimatisierten Raum hast, dann geht das auch im Dark Base klar.


----------



## Pelle0095 (12. Mai 2019)

*AW: Jahresprojekt: GPU 2080ti WaKü direkt + CPU später*

Wie Ryle schon geschrieben hat kommt im DB900 einfach nicht genug Luft das Gehäuse für eine Interne Lösung.

Für einen externen Radiator hast du aber ein gutes Gehäuse.


----------



## mag89 (12. Mai 2019)

*AW: Jahresprojekt: GPU 2080ti WaKü direkt + CPU später*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich kühle eine 2080 Ti mit Wasser und einen 9700K mit Luft derzeit. Ich hab das ähnlich wie du gemacht, werde aber wahscheinlich die CPU nicht einbinden.
> 
> ...



Danke für die schnelle Auflistung. Wie haben sich in der Kombination die Temperaturen  der GPU entwickelt? 





SpatteL schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht gerade vor hast von Intel auf AMD zu wechseln, würde die CPU gleich mit einbinden, das sind unterm Strich etwa 150€ mehr.
> Den CPU-Kühler kannst du im nächsten System weiter nutzen.
> Wenn du allerdings die Plattform wechseln willst, könntest du so weit vorbereiten oder müsstest dann eine neue Halterung für den Kühler kaufen.
> 
> ...



Ich werde  mit hoher wahrscheinlich wieder auf AMD wechseln (Ryzen 7 3700X).

Die KFA2 ist baugleich wie die GALAX und diese wird überall aufgeführt. KFA2 ist nur ein anderes Branding. Sie ist auch im Referenzdesign.




Ryle schrieb:


> Je nachdem was du später noch für ne CPU planst würde ich besser extern kühlen oder dich schon mal auf warme Wassertemperaturen einstellen. Das Dark Base ist einfach sehr restriktiv aufgebaut, vorn, wie auch oben können Lüfter nicht frei ansaugen/ausblasen und es gibt viel warme Luft die wieder zurück im Case landet und dann entsteht ein Teufelskreis. Bei Hardware mit wenig TDP kein Thema, aber da du schon mit ner 2080Ti ankommst wird da wohl auch noch ein 9900k oder Ryzen 3000 dazu wandern nehme ich mal an.
> 
> Die beste Lösung wäre einfach mit einem MoRa extern zu kühlen, denn ins Dark Base kannst du ungemodded noch so viel Radiator-Fläche klatschen, das Delta zum Raum wird bei hoher TDP recht hoch ausfallen.
> 
> ...



Mit einer externen Kühlung habe ich mich noch gar nicht beschäftigt, auch in der Kombination mit meinem Vorhaben.
Grundsätzlich möchte ich gerne Versuchen bei Volllast der GPU, die Temparatur signifkant zu reduzieren.  Die KFA2 hat nur zwei aktive Lüfter und die sind so naaah-jaa.
Im Moment bin ich bei 80°C  bis 82°C unter 100% Auslastung und ich würde gerne runter auf 45-60°C um langfristig die termische Belastung zu reduzieren.
Macht es dann ggf. mehr "Sinn" die GPU mit einem Wasserloop zu kühlen, und die zukünftige CPU bleibt außen vor?


----------



## Pelle0095 (12. Mai 2019)

*AW: Jahresprojekt: GPU 2080ti WaKü direkt + CPU später*

Gucke dir mal die externe Lösung an, die ist fast genauso teuer wie eine interne Lösung ist aber wesentlich Leistungsfähiger und leise als intern bei deinem Gehäuse.
Wenn du deinen PC nicht ständig hin und her räumst ist der externe Radiator eigentlich auch kein Problem.


----------



## Gast20190527 (12. Mai 2019)

*AW: Jahresprojekt: GPU 2080ti WaKü direkt + CPU später*



mag89 schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Auflistung. Wie haben sich in der Kombination die Temperaturen  der GPU entwickelt?



nach 4 stunden last (Zocken) GPU 45 Grad und CPU hat sich kaum verschlechtert, von 60 auf 63 grad nur. Hat sich allemal gelohnt. Ich würde mir auch nix einreden lassen da du die CPU mit einbinden sollst direkt, das ist totaler quatsch und sorgt zu 99% für schlechtere Temperaturen. Ich hatte früher 3 Radiatoren in einem Verbund CPU und GPU und hatte deutlich schelchtere Temperaturen als jetzt mit CPU Luft und GPU Wasser. Ich würde die CPU wenn überhaupt auch nicht mit einbinden sondern einen eigenen Loop dafür bauen. Wenn du eine CPU mit im Loop hast, merkst du das an den Temperaturen der CPU kaum bis garnicht im Alltag, aber am Wasser merkst du es und an der GPU. Auf Extern würde ich keinesfalls gehen, die Empfehlungen für extern sind zu 90% der Fälle falsch. Am Ende entscheidest du was dir wichtiger ist und wem du glaubst. Ich persönlich finde es schade das man oftmals falsch kauft oder mehr ausgibt weil man dem falschen geglaubt hat. 



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Gucke dir mal die externe Lösung an, die ist fast genauso teuer wie eine interne Lösung ist aber wesentlich Leistungsfähiger und leise als intern bei deinem Gehäuse.



mal wieder totaler Quatsch der komplett falsch ist. Intern ist deutlich billiger, nicht nur wenig billiger. Extern kostet dich direkt 200€ mehr mindestens und du hast kaum bessere Ergebnisse.


----------



## jhnbrg (12. Mai 2019)

*AW: Jahresprojekt: GPU 2080ti WaKü direkt + CPU später*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> ...mal wieder totaler Quatsch der komplett falsch ist. Intern ist deutlich billiger, nicht nur wenig billiger. Extern kostet dich direkt 200€ mehr mindestens und du hast kaum bessere Ergebnisse.



Müssen wir denn wieder zum 1000ten Mal darüber diskutieren??? Extern ist teurer, ja. Kaum bessere Ergebnisse? In deiner Sprache ein totaler Quatsch! Extern ist viel kühler und viel leiser!



> Ich würde die CPU wenn überhaupt auch nicht mit einbinden sondern einen eigenen Loop dafür bauen. Wenn du eine CPU mit im Loop hast, merkst du das an den Temperaturen der CPU kaum bis garnicht im Alltag, aber am Wasser merkst du es und an der GPU. Auf Extern würde ich keinesfalls gehen, die Empfehlungen für extern sind zu 90% der Fälle falsch.



Extern ist Quatsch aber 2ter Loop nicht?! Und auch noch günstiger??? Geht's noch?!


----------



## Gast20190527 (12. Mai 2019)

*AW: Jahresprojekt: GPU 2080ti WaKü direkt + CPU später*

Ich hab dich auf ignore, das weist du ja. Aber ich kann mir denken was du geschrieben hast. Höchstwahrscheinlich zu 99% basierend auf persönlichen Problemen mit mir und nicht mit Inhalt. Wie man es eben von dir gewohnt ist. Ich freue mich schon auf IICARUS und die anderen Herrschaften die ihre unwahrheiten hier verbreiten. 

@TE: Solltest du noch fragen haben, jederzeit via PN


----------



## Rolli_Jonson (12. Mai 2019)

*AW: Jahresprojekt: GPU 2080ti WaKü direkt + CPU später*



jhnbrg schrieb:


> Extern ist Quatsch aber 2ter Loop nicht?! Und auch noch günstiger??? Geht's noch?!



Einen CPU Loop baue ich dir für unter 100€ zusammen und mit CPU Block + Radiator + Fittinge und Schlauch bin ich bei genau soviel oder drüber und ich brauche wenn ich die CPU mit einbinde sogar eigentlich 2 Radiatoren weil sonst die Temperaturen kaum besser werden. Eher schlechter.


----------



## SpatteL (12. Mai 2019)

*AW: Jahresprojekt: GPU 2080ti WaKü direkt + CPU später*

@Danielneedles:
Er schrieb, das es quatsch ist, ein interner Kreislauf wäre von der Leistung gleich zusetzten mit einem externen.
Zugegeben ich hatte bisher nur extern, aber ich würde auch sagen das ein externer Kreislauf schon merklich besser sein sollte.
200€ mehr kostet das sicher auch nicht, vielleicht 50-100€

@Rolli_Jonson:
Bei 2 getrennten Kreisläufen brauchst du auch mehr als einen Radiator. 
Dazu noch eine 2. Pumpe und einen 2. AGB, von der Sache her kann ein Konzept mit 2 Kreisläufen nicht günstiger sein.
Außer vielleicht mit dem Eisbaer/Eiswolf Gedöns von Alphacool.


----------



## jhnbrg (12. Mai 2019)

*AW: Jahresprojekt: GPU 2080ti WaKü direkt + CPU später*



Rolli_Jonson schrieb:


> Einen CPU Loop baue ich dir für unter 100€ zusammen und mit CPU Block + Radiator + Fittinge und Schlauch bin ich bei genau soviel oder drüber und ich brauche wenn ich die CPU mit einbinde sogar eigentlich 2 Radiatoren weil sonst die Temperaturen kaum besser werden. Eher schlechter.



Und was ist mit Pumpe, AGB, Abflusshahn? Oder soll der 2te Loop ohne auskommen?


----------



## Rolli_Jonson (12. Mai 2019)

*AW: Jahresprojekt: GPU 2080ti WaKü direkt + CPU später*

Update: geht garnicht im Dark Base 900, das hat ja kaum Radiatorplätze -.- Also dann eher doch extern bei diesem Gehäuse.

Ich frag mich aber trotzdem warum er überhaupt so eine Lösung will, für gradmal 60 € bekommt man das ganze silent unter Luft gekühlt mit ca 10 grad mehr temperatur.


----------



## claster17 (12. Mai 2019)

*AW: Jahresprojekt: GPU 2080ti WaKü direkt + CPU später*

Ich rate auch zu einem externen Radiator, falls du den Platz hast und nicht am Gehäuse schnippeln möchtest.
Ohne Modifikation kannst du intern oben bis zu einem 420er halbwegs betreiben (mit Abdichtung) und vorne nur ohne Tür, da die Front nahezu luftdicht ist. Dieses Gehäuse ist sogar so gut abgedichtet, dass es mit offener Tür und damit endlich ausreichend Luftbewegung leiser wird.


----------



## Lios Nudin (12. Mai 2019)

*AW: Jahresprojekt: GPU 2080ti WaKü direkt + CPU später*



> Mit einer externen Kühlung habe ich mich noch gar nicht beschäftigt, auch in der Kombination mit meinem Vorhaben.
> Grundsätzlich möchte ich gerne Versuchen bei Volllast der GPU, die  Temparatur signifkant zu reduzieren.  Die KFA2 hat nur zwei aktive  Lüfter und die sind so naaah-jaa.
> Im Moment bin ich bei 80°C  bis 82°C unter 100% Auslastung und ich würde  gerne runter auf 45-60°C um langfristig die termische Belastung zu  reduzieren.



Eine externe günstige Lösung mit vollständiger Verkabelung inklusive Steuerung der PWM Lüfter für 200€:

- 1x  Phobya G-Changer NOVA Full Copper Radiator 9x 120mm
- 9x Arctic 120mm P12 PWM PST schwarz
- 1x Phobya SATA Strom Verlängerung intern 60cm - schwarz
- 1x 4-Pin PWM Splitter / Hub 10-Way Channel (1x PWM -> 10x PWM) Molex/SATA powered
- 1x Bitspower Dual PCI Pass Through Bracket (Black) - BP-DUALPCI-BK

Den PWM Splitter klebst du mit dem Klebepad aus dem Lieferumfang an den Nova und schließt daran die neun Lüfter an. Das mit dem Splitter mitgelieferte 60cm PWM Kabel kommt an einen PWM Anschluss des Mainboards und überträgt das Signal auf alle Lüfter. Mit der 60cm SATA Verlängerung versorgst du den Splitter über das Netzteil mit Strom. Der PCI Durchgang mit den zwei 3/4" bzw. 19mm großen Öffnungen nutzt du als günstige Möglichkeit, deine 16/10 oder 13/10 ... Schläuche vom externen Radiator ins Gehäuse zu verlegen. Als Alternative dazu gibt es Schottverschraubungen und PCI Slot Pass-Through Brackets.

Zur Kühlleistung: 

~670W Abwärme




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.hardwaremax.net/wasserkuehlung/radiatoren/1099-test-monsterradiatoren-von-phobya-und-watercool?showall=&start=7

https://www.hardwaremax.net/wasserkuehlung/radiatoren/1099-test-monsterradiatoren-von-phobya-und-watercool?showall=&start=6

Mit so einer externen Lösung hast du auch bei der Gehäusewahl alle Freiheiten. Anstatt dem DB 900 wäre auch ein ITX Gehäuse möglich gewesen.




> Macht es dann ggf. mehr "Sinn" die GPU mit einem Wasserloop zu kühlen, und die zukünftige CPU bleibt außen vor?



Macht durchaus Sinn, 

- wenn nur wenige Radiatoren im Gehäuse eingebaut werden können (z.B. 2x240mm). 
- die GPU profitiert idR. mehr von einem Wechsel auf eine Wasserblock als die CPU (besserer Wärmeübergang zum Kühler + höhere Abwärme).


----------



## SpatteL (12. Mai 2019)

*AW: Jahresprojekt: GPU 2080ti WaKü direkt + CPU später*



Rolli_Jonson schrieb:


> Ich frag mich aber trotzdem warum er überhaupt so eine Lösung will, für gradmal 60 € bekommt man das ganze silent unter Luft gekühlt mit ca 10 grad mehr temperatur.


Und ich frage mich, was du hier im WaKü-Bereich machst, wenn du in fast jedem Thread zur LuKü rätst.
Ja, eine WaKü ist in den meisten Fällen übertrieben und nicht nötig, aber das kann man bei so vielen Sachen sagen.
4K, GSync/FreeSync und Dröfhundert Herz Monitore braucht man mMn auch nicht und bräuchte dann auch nicht so viel GPU-Power...
Manchmal geht es einfach nur um das "haben wollen".


----------



## mag89 (13. Mai 2019)

*AW: Jahresprojekt: GPU 2080ti WaKü direkt + CPU später*



SpatteL schrieb:


> @Danielneedles:
> Er schrieb, das es quatsch ist, ein interner Kreislauf wäre von der Leistung gleich zusetzten mit einem externen.
> Zugegeben ich hatte bisher nur extern, aber ich würde auch sagen das ein externer Kreislauf schon merklich besser sein sollte.
> 200€ mehr kostet das sicher auch nicht, vielleicht 50-100€
> ...




An der Stelle muss ich vll. noch mal mitteilen, das die Hauptgründe folgende Punkte sin:

- Ich hab eine KFA² 2080ti welche von der Kühleistung echt mangelhaft ist und eine GPU-WaKü bei der 2080ti am meisten "Sinn" macht.  Ich bekomme die Temparatur fast um 40-50% nach unten.
- Mein Gedanke: Wenn ich schon gleich die GPU kühlen kann, kann ich ja auch gleich beim nächsten Update die CPU mitkühlen, OC steht zur Option, aber ist für mich kein "Ziel" des Ganzen.

Ob ich jetzt einen Custom Loop für die GPU habe und einen weiteren für die CPU, aktiv gekühlt mit Luft oder, "schnell" mit AIO ist für mich eigentlich alles eine Option und da suche ich Rat 

Was mich sehr wundert, dass das Dark Base 900 rev2 Gehäuse nicht optimal sein soll, er wurde mir überall für das Vorhaben empfholen 





Rolli_Jonson schrieb:


> Update: geht garnicht im Dark Base 900, das hat ja kaum Radiatorplätze -.- Also dann eher doch extern bei diesem Gehäuse.
> 
> Ich frag mich aber trotzdem warum er überhaupt so eine Lösung will, für gradmal 60 € bekommt man das ganze silent unter Luft gekühlt mit ca 10 grad mehr temperatur.





claster17 schrieb:


> Ich rate auch zu einem externen Radiator, falls du den Platz hast und nicht am Gehäuse schnippeln möchtest.
> Ohne Modifikation kannst du intern oben bis zu einem 420er halbwegs betreiben (mit Abdichtung) und vorne nur ohne Tür, da die Front nahezu luftdicht ist. Dieses Gehäuse ist sogar so gut abgedichtet, dass es mit offener Tür und damit endlich ausreichend Luftbewegung leiser wird.




Das Gehäuse ist aktuell sehr sehr leise im Vergleich zu meiner vorherigenen Lüfter + Gehäuse Kombination. 
Ich würde auch mit Luft kühlen, aber die GPU soll in der Temeperatur dratisch runter, ich kenne da aktuell keine bessere Methode.
Du schreibst, das Gehäuse ist sehr gut abedichtet. Hast du Beiträge / Links zu Gehäusen, die eine Modifikation am rev2 vorgenommen haben?

Was ich aktuell sagen kann, die Glasschreibe wird bei GPU Volllast so heiß, das ich ein Ei darauf braten könnte, wenn mein Gehäuse liegen würde. 
Wenn du da mal mit Knie oder Fuß darn kommst, autsch....




Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Eine externe günstige Lösung mit vollständiger Verkabelung inklusive Steuerung der PWM Lüfter für 200€:
> 
> - 1x  Phobya G-Changer NOVA Full Copper Radiator 9x 120mm
> - 9x Arctic 120mm P12 PWM PST schwarz
> ...




Danke für die Auflistung. Ich werde mir das mal in Ruhe noch mal durchlesen und anschauen.
Ich hatte mich für das Rev2 entschieden, weil mir gesagt wurde, ich hätte genug Platz für Radiatoren...
Dass das Rev2 keinen guten Airflow hat, wurde nirgends erwähnt.


----------



## Pelle0095 (13. Mai 2019)

*AW: Jahresprojekt: GPU 2080ti WaKü direkt + CPU später*

Moin
Wurde dir das Gehäuse hier für ne Wakü empfohlen?
Ja es hat genug Platz für Radiatoren aber es kommt nicht genug Frischluft durch damit die Radiatoren gut arbeiten. Die Schallbrecher in der Frot und Deckel sorgen dafür das die Lüfter die Luft wieder aus dem Innenraum ansaugen anstatt von Aussen.

Vielleicht hilft dir der Thread
Temperaturen Wasserkühlung BeQuiet Darkbase 900


----------



## Rolli_Jonson (13. Mai 2019)

*AW: Jahresprojekt: GPU 2080ti WaKü direkt + CPU später*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Und ich frage mich, was du hier im WaKü-Bereich machst, wenn du in fast jedem Thread zur LuKü rätst.
> Ja, eine WaKü ist in den meisten Fällen übertrieben und nicht nötig, aber das kann man bei so vielen Sachen sagen.
> 4K, GSync/FreeSync und Dröfhundert Herz Monitore braucht man mMn auch nicht und bräuchte dann auch nicht so viel GPU-Power...
> Manchmal geht es einfach nur um das "haben wollen".



Finde deine Beiträge einfach supi. Machst einen auf profi aber hast keine ahnung. Du denkst wohl mit sowas glaubt man dir mehr was?


----------



## claster17 (13. Mai 2019)

*AW: Jahresprojekt: GPU 2080ti WaKü direkt + CPU später*



mag89 schrieb:


> Das Gehäuse ist aktuell sehr sehr leise im Vergleich zu meiner vorherigenen Lüfter + Gehäuse Kombination.



Was für dich leise ist, muss nicht unbedingt auch für andere leise sein, da diese noch leiseres gewohnt sein könnten (z.B. lautlos).



> Was ich aktuell sagen kann, die Glasschreibe wird bei GPU Volllast so heiß, das ich ein Ei darauf braten könnte, wenn mein Gehäuse liegen würde.



Hast du schon probiert, die Tür beim Spielen offen zu lassen? Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass es allein durch die wesentlich bessere Belüftung und damit Kühlung schon leiser wird. Ohne Staubfilter vorne sollte es nochmals besser sein.



> Du schreibst, das Gehäuse ist sehr gut abgedichtet ist. Hast du Beiträge / Links zu Gehäusen, die eine Modifikation am rev2 vorgenommen haben?



Meinen eigener Thread: WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420
[Worklog] Dark Base Pro 900 "blackhole sun"
Dann gibt es noch mindestens einen weiteren, den ich nicht mehr finde.


----------



## mag89 (14. Mai 2019)

*AW: Jahresprojekt: GPU 2080ti WaKü direkt + CPU später*

Nochmal vielen Dank für die unterschiedlichen Ratschläge und Tipps.

Ich werde mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit  einen kleinen Loop nur für die GPU bauen, Temperaturen davor / danach messen und im Anschluss kann ich gerne hier im Forum berichten, wie sich die Temperaturen in dem Case (Rev2) entwickeln. 
Nach aktuellen Preisen würde mich der Umbau ca. 260 und 280 € kosten.
Komme damit auf einen akzeptablen Preis von rund 1050 € für neue GK + Wasserkühlung (Die KFA2 habe ich sehr günstig geschossen).

Wie die Reise mit der CPU weitergeht, entscheide ich einfach im Nachgang.

Im Anhang sieht ihr, wie da Case aktuell aussieht. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pelle0095 (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Jahresprojekt: GPU 2080ti WaKü direkt + CPU später*

Was hast du dir denn für die Wakü ausgesucht? Vielleicht können wir die dabei ja helfen.


----------



## mag89 (19. Mai 2019)

*AW: Jahresprojekt: GPU 2080ti WaKü direkt + CPU später*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Was hast du dir denn für die Wakü ausgesucht? Vielleicht können wir die dabei ja helfen.



Gerne, also auf der Liste steht:

- Heatkiller IV für RTX 2080 Ti - Acryl
- MagiCool G2 Slim Radiator 16 FPI - 360mm
- be quiet! Lüfter Pure Wings 2 - 120mm, 3 Stück
- MagiCoolDCP450B - DC 12V Pumpe, SATA 
- Schlauch: 16/10mm


----------



## Pelle0095 (19. Mai 2019)

*AW: Jahresprojekt: GPU 2080ti WaKü direkt + CPU später*

Moin

Ich würde die Lüfter tauschen. Die Bequiet haben einen offenen Rahmen und das ist nicht so gut für Radiatoren da die Luft dort entweichen kann und nicht komplett durch den Radiator geht.
Gut und günstig sind da die Arctic P12

Als Schlauch solltest du den Mayhems ulteaclear nehmen.

Kühlflüssigkeit und Anschlüsse fehlen noch.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Mai 2019)

*AW: Jahresprojekt: GPU 2080ti WaKü direkt + CPU später*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> Ich hab dich auf ignore, das weist du ja. Aber ich kann mir denken was du geschrieben hast. Höchstwahrscheinlich zu 99% basierend auf persönlichen Problemen mit mir und nicht mit Inhalt. Wie man es eben von dir gewohnt ist. Ich freue mich schon auf IICARUS und die anderen Herrschaften die ihre unwahrheiten hier verbreiten.


Ruf mal einen Exorzisten, muss ja schlimm sein dieser Hass gegen externe Kühlmethoden.  
Lustig mit dem Typ, habe noch nicht mal was in diesem Thema mit beigetragen und werde im Vorfeld trotzdem erwähnt.


----------



## mag89 (19. Mai 2019)

*AW: Jahresprojekt: GPU 2080ti WaKü direkt + CPU später*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ich würde die Lüfter tauschen. Die Bequiet haben einen offenen Rahmen und das ist nicht so gut für Radiatoren da die Luft dort entweichen kann und nicht komplett durch den Radiator geht.
> Gut und günstig sind da die Arctic P12
> ...



Anschlüsse & Schlauch von Mayhem (2x1m) habe ich auch dabei. 
Der G2 Slim Radiator hat doch 3x SilikonPads zum unterlegen der Lüfter, das sollte doch passen oder?


----------



## Pelle0095 (19. Mai 2019)

*AW: Jahresprojekt: GPU 2080ti WaKü direkt + CPU später*

Diese Silikonpads werden den Lüfter nicht abdecken, gucke dir dazu die Fotos genauer an.
Es ist nicht das die Lüfter gar nicht gehen, aber es gibt bei einer Neuanschaffung bessere.

Zur Info
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Luft...ource=youtube.com&utm_campaign=computecsocial


----------



## IICARUS (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Jahresprojekt: GPU 2080ti WaKü direkt + CPU später*

Die Pure Wings 2 würde ich auch nicht dazu nehmen, ist zwar nicht so das damit nicht gekühlt werden kann, aber halt nicht effektiv.
Als ich mein Mora kaufte und ich erwähne dieses jetzt nur weil ich meine Pure Wings 2 zunächst darauf versucht  hatte um mir das Geld für neue Lüfter ggf. sparen zu können hatte ich bereits Noctua Lüfter auf meinen internen Radiatoren verbaut und konnte daher ein Vergleich starten.

Die Pure Wings 2 waren mit niedriger Drehzahl leicht hörbar und die Noctua Lüfter gar nicht und hielt ich die Hand vor dem Lüfter konnte ich bei den Pure Wings 2 deutlich ein Luftstrom zurück strömen spüren so das hier kein guter Luftdruck zwischen Radiator und Lüfter aufgebaut werden konnte. Die Luft strömte einfach durch den Lüfter wieder zurück, da der Widerstand vom Radiator zu groß war. Bei den Noctua konnte ich kaum was spüren.

Aus diesem Grund habe ich damals doch noch tiefer in die Tasche gegriffen und 9x Noctua Lüfter hierzu gekauft.

Noctua Lüfter sind sehr teuer, aber für mich die besten die es gibt.
Ich habe folgende Lüfter davon verbaut... F12, A14 und P12.
Gab es zu meiner Zeit leider nur in diesem Braun, gibt es heute auch in schwarz was Optisch noch besser kommt.

Daher ist meine Empfehlung für 120mm Lüfter:
Noctua NF-A12x25 PWM Lüfter - 120mm - Gehäuselüfter 120mm | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,
Noctua NF-P12 PWM 120x120x25mm 300-1200 U/min 20 dB(A) braun/beige - Gehäuselüfter | Mindfactory.de
Noctua NF-F12 PWM 120x120x25mm 1500 U/min 22.4 dB(A) schwarz/rot - Gehäuselüfter | Mindfactory.de

Gute und günstig sollen auch diese sein, kann nur selbst aus eigener Erfahrung nichts dazu berichten.
Arctic 120mm P12 PWM schwarz - Gehäuselüfter 120mm | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software
Wurde zumindest hier im Forum auch schon oft als gute Empfohlen.

Solltest du die Pure Wings 2 bereits haben dann verwende sie einfach und mach dir dein eigenes Bild, denn in diesem Fall könntest du dich immer noch irgendwann entscheiden sie auszutauschen und bist du mit der Kühlleistung zufrieden auch beibehalten.


----------



## mag89 (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Jahresprojekt: GPU 2080ti WaKü direkt + CPU später*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Diese Silikonpads werden den Lüfter nicht abdecken, gucke dir dazu die Fotos genauer an.
> Es ist nicht das die Lüfter gar nicht gehen, aber es gibt bei einer Neuanschaffung bessere.
> 
> Zur Info
> https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Luft...ource=youtube.com&utm_campaign=computecsocial





IICARUS schrieb:


> Die Pure Wings 2 würde ich auch nicht dazu nehmen, ist zwar nicht so das damit nicht gekühlt werden kann, aber halt nicht effektiv.
> Als ich mein Mora kaufte und ich erwähne dieses jetzt nur weil ich meine Pure Wings 2 zunächst darauf versucht  hatte um mir das Geld für neue Lüfter ggf. sparen zu können hatte ich bereits Noctua Lüfter auf meinen internen Radiatoren verbaut und konnte daher ein Vergleich starten.
> 
> Die Pure Wings 2 waren mit niedriger Drehzahl leicht hörbar und die Noctua Lüfter gar nicht und hielt ich die Hand vor dem Lüfter konnte ich bei den Pure Wings 2 deutlich ein Luftstrom zurück strömen spüren so das hier kein guter Luftdruck zwischen Radiator und Lüfter aufgebaut werden konnte. Die Luft strömte einfach durch den Lüfter wieder zurück, da der Widerstand vom Radiator zu groß war. Bei den Noctua konnte ich kaum was spüren.
> ...



Danke für die Liste! Ich hatte mit Artic Fans persönlich immer Probleme. Schleifgeräusche & ansteigende Lautstärke  über die Jahre. 

Die PureWings 2 habe ich leider schon. 
Es macht auch keinen Sinn von Push zu Pull zu wechseln oder? Die Lüfter ziehen beim Pull auch wieder von Seite die gleiche Luftmenge?


----------



## Pelle0095 (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Jahresprojekt: GPU 2080ti WaKü direkt + CPU später*

Push ist effektiver und solltest du so verbauen.
Wenn du die Lüfter schon hast einfach damit testen.


----------



## Gast20190527 (21. Mai 2019)

*AW: Jahresprojekt: GPU 2080ti WaKü direkt + CPU später*



mag89 schrieb:


> Danke für die Liste! Ich hatte mit Artic Fans persönlich immer Probleme. Schleifgeräusche & ansteigende Lautstärke  über die Jahre.



komisch, in meiner PN meintest du das du nun doch die P12 von Arctic nimmst, scheinbar hast du dich umentschieden? Ich schrieb dir ja das deine Probleme nicht die P12 betroffen hat sondern die F12. Aber scheinbar glaubst du das nicht so ganz. Du wirst schon einen Weg finden. Ich ging irgendwie davon aus die Beratung sei erledigt.


----------



## mag89 (21. Mai 2019)

*AW: Jahresprojekt: GPU 2080ti WaKü direkt + CPU später*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> komisch, in meiner PN meintest du das du nun doch die P12 von Arctic nimmst, scheinbar hast du dich umentschieden? Ich schrieb dir ja das deine Probleme nicht die P12 betroffen hat sondern die F12. Aber scheinbar glaubst du das nicht so ganz. Du wirst schon einen Weg finden. Ich ging irgendwie davon aus die Beratung sei erledigt.



Oh, dann war das ein Missverständnis in der Kommunikation.  Ich habe ja fast alles bis auf die FANs übernommen, eben wegen den Erfahrungen. Die PureWings habe ich ja leider schon.


----------



## Gast20190527 (21. Mai 2019)

*AW: Jahresprojekt: GPU 2080Ti WaKü direkt + CPU später*

Nochmal zum Verständnis. Deine Erfahrungen basieren auf den Arctic F12 und nicht auf den vorgeschlagenen Arctic P12. Das sind Welten. Es sind ganz andere Lüfter.


----------



## Richu006 (21. Mai 2019)

*AW: Jahresprojekt: GPU 2080ti WaKü direkt + CPU später*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> komisch, in meiner PN meintest du das du nun doch die P12 von Arctic nimmst, scheinbar hast du dich umentschieden? Ich schrieb dir ja das deine Probleme nicht die P12 betroffen hat sondern die F12. Aber scheinbar glaubst du das nicht so ganz. Du wirst schon einen Weg finden. Ich ging irgendwie davon aus die Beratung sei erledigt.



Sorry ist off topic.
Aber wenn ihr schon PN's macht, dann macht doch auch mit PN's fertig... Du hättest ihm für das einfach eine PN schreiben können... weil für alle anderen Teilnehmer, welche den Thread hier nachträglich lesen (oder auch einfach sonst lesen) ist das jetzt eine relativ Sinnfreie Aktion, die für andere nicht richtig nachvollziehbar sind.
Abgesehen davon stellst du derjenige blos, welcher dir eine PN geschrieben hat! weil evtl. wollte er ja nicht das es jeder sieht (sonst hätte er ja keine PN gemacht).

Also PN's sind ja Ok... aber Nach PN's wieder in einen Forum Thread wechseln, und dabei sogar auf PN's verweisen macht für mich nicht wirklich Sinn.

Genau so finde ich es daneben Leute schlecht zu reden welche noch nicht mal einen Beitrag in einem Thread geschrieben haben.
Zb. hat IIcarus schon relativ viel Erfahrungen mit Wasserkühlungen, er betreibt schon länger selbst solche Kühlungen... Sicherlich lässt sich über Sinn und Unsinn von Waküs (intern, Extern etc.) diskutieren, und es sind lange nicht alle gleicher Meinung, aber du wirfst jemandem hier vor, mist zu erzhälnen, obwohl er noch nichtmal etwas geschrieben hat???

Ja wahrscheinlich wirst du nächstens auch mich gleich angreiffen, und das ich nur Off topic schreiben würde und bla bla, (Wo du diesmal sogar recht hast)!
Aber sorry das musste ich hier einfach mal sagen.

Wenn ein Mod meinen Beitrag als Sinnfrei ansieht, darf er ihn gerne löschen, aber ich Rege mich gerade auf, das hier einfach sinnlos leute angegriffen werden!

Back to Topic...

Bezüglich Intern und Extern, kann ich einen guten Vergleich ziehen, da ich beides schon hatte (habe)
Ich hatte erst nämlich intern 1x 280mm, 1x 140mm und 1x 360mm verbaut. Und habe dann später noch einen Mora angebaut.

Intern hatte ich sehr starke differenzen, bezüglich Gehäuse offen und Gehäuse geschlossen (also wenn ich die Abdeckungen vom Gehäuse weg nahm, dann vielen meine Wasser Temperaturen, direkt mal 5-6°C) Was eigentlich an sich schon bedeutet, dass die Radiatoren im Normal Zustand nicht wirklich einen guten Wirkungsgrad erzielten (zumindest nicht so gut, wie er extern sein könnte).
Und ja bestimmt gibt es Gehäuse wo das besser oder schlechter gelöst ist. Aber ich kenne kein Gehäuse wo einen wirklich Wiederstandfreien Airflow auf die Radiatoren zu lassen.
Ergo. Ist eine externe Lösung (welche man Absolut Frei von jeglichen Hindernissen platziert) in jedem Fall  Leistungsfähiger, bei gleicher Radiatorfläche. 
Dazu kommt, das die Externen Radiatoren mehr Kühlfläche erlauben, da sie Platzmässig meist weniger eingeschränkt sind als intern.

Und ja ich erzähle hier Fakten, welche ich aufgrund von MEINEN Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Wenn als der DanielNeedles, lieber rein faktisch belegte Beiträge hätte, dann tut es mir leid.

Ich hoffe aber das mein Beitrag zumindest anderen oder dem TE vielleicht etwas helfen kann.


----------



## jhnbrg (21. Mai 2019)

*AW: Jahresprojekt: GPU 2080ti WaKü direkt + CPU später*

@Richu006:

Abgesehen davon, dass der gute Mann nicht ein einziges Mal eine externe Lösung bei sich verbaut hatte, so beleidigt er dennoch die anderen erfahrenen User, die schon seit langem MoRa oder Nova in ihrem Kreislauf haben. Das schlimmste dabei ist, dass die Hilfesuchenden ihm seine Falschaussagen bzgl Extern auch noch abkaufen.


----------



## Gast20190527 (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: Jahresprojekt: GPU 2080Ti WaKü direkt + CPU später*

Wenn man sich hier mal wieder auf das eigentliche Thema als auf die persönlichen probleme mit einer anderen Person bezogen werden würde, hätte der TE da viel mehr davon. Da die beiden weiteren Kommentare nach meinem beide aufgrund von Ignore nicht angezeigt werden und weil sie von den üblichen Verdächtigen stammen die ohne Wissen Beratungen geben, gehe ich stark davon aus es geht um mich und nicht um das eigentliche Thema. Schade das sowas hier geduldet wird. Egal.


----------



## chris-gz (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: Jahresprojekt: GPU 2080Ti WaKü direkt + CPU später*

Das eigentliche Thema ist Wasserkühlung. Ich baue mir ja auch gerade eine zusammen für CPU (Sieht schick aus und so lange die Temps im etwa wie bei Luft sind und nicht viel schlechter reicht mir das) und für GPU. Verbaut wird ein Loop mit 420er und 360er. 

Auch mir gefallen Externe Lösungen nicht. Aber bei aller Liebe... Mit einem Mora bekommt man allein von der Logik her schon bessere Temps. Weiß nicht was es da Diskussionsbedarf gibt. 1260 mm Fläche Kosten mich 200€ + 9 140er Arctic P14 ist man bei 270€. Für meine 780mm Kühlfläche zahle ich 140-150€ für die Radis und mit Lüftern bin ich auf ca. 190€.  Bei 480mm weniger Kühlfläche. Zudem steht der externe Radiator direkt an der Luft mit deren Temperatur auch intern gekühlt wird, wo diese aber erst Mal rein gesaugt werden muss und nachdem sie sich aufgeheizt hat, muss sie an allen Komponenten entlang nach außen geführt werden. Das ergibt sich schon aus der Logik, das dann Komponenten und Wasser wärmer werden, als wenn man die Abwärme der Komponenten extern kühlt und dort auch ohne weiteren Kontakt mit selbigen Komponenten, an die Umgebungsluft abgibt. 

Dazu muss ich kein Genie sein um mir das auszurechnen. Ist aber auch nicht böse gemeint. Aber du solltest vielleicht einfach cool bleiben . Es stimmt das man mit Standfuß einen guten Hunni mehr hinlegt teilweise... Aber auch bei deutlich mehr Kühlfläche. Kaufe ich mir 3 420ger Radis zahle ich mindestens an die 300€ + 70€ Lüfter, brauche mehr Anschlüsse und mehr Schläuche, noch mehr verbauten Platz. Keine Ahnung warum man da diskutieren muss.

Ich mach's ganz einfach nicht, weil es optisch nicht meins ist. Deswegen intern.

Gruß Chris


----------



## mag89 (8. Juni 2019)

*AW: Jahresprojekt: GPU 2080Ti WaKü direkt + CPU später*

Hallo zusammen,

ich kann leider immer noch kein Update geben, da der Versandt des Heatkillers immer noch andauert.


----------



## mag89 (15. Juni 2019)

*AW: Jahresprojekt: GPU 2080Ti WaKü direkt + CPU später*

Hi Leute,
gestern kam mein Heatkiller und ich habe natürlich voller Vorfreude den Kühler ausgepackt.

Jetzt ist mir über die Nacht aufgefallen, dass sich der Kühler durch meine Fingerabdrücke ziemlich verfärbt hat.
Ist das normal bzw. habe ich dadurch eine Beeinträchtigung?

Hier mal ein Bild dazu.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pelle0095 (15. Juni 2019)

*AW: Jahresprojekt: GPU 2080Ti WaKü direkt + CPU später*

Das ist bei unbeschichteten Kupfper normal.
Das hat keine Auswirkung.


----------



## mag89 (15. Juni 2019)

*AW: Jahresprojekt: GPU 2080Ti WaKü direkt + CPU später*

Brauch ich also nicht reinigen. Danke dir für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## mag89 (17. Juni 2019)

*AW: Jahresprojekt: GPU 2080Ti WaKü direkt + CPU später*

Hi zusammen,

ich konnte jetzt alles verbauen. Den Radiator habe ich am Case oben platziert. 
Lief bis jetzt alles ohne Probleme.  

Nach ca. 2 Std. BF5 auf 4k habe ich folgende Werte bei einem voll geschlossenen Darkbase Pro rev2:

55 ° Grad GPU Temperatur
GPU Takt auf ca. 2015 bis 2055 Mhz

Vergleich zum KFA2 Stock-Kühler

78 bis 80°C
GPU Takt auf ca. 1700 bis 1750 Mhz.

Ich hatte gestern noch einen Lauf mit "Hell Let Loose + Garfikbench" und offener Front und PWM Silence Mode auf Max.
Dort hatte ich GPU Temps von ca. 48°C bis 50 °C gemessen. Taktraten sind identisch gewesen, immer gut über 2000 Mhz.

Alles ohne OC und regulärem Powertarget.

Die obere  Abdeckung beim Darkbase wird ziemlich warm. Ich denke hier kann die Wärme nur schwer abgeführt werden. Das müsste ich in Zukunft definitiv noch verbessern.
Im Gesamten bin ich aber sehr zufrieden. 

Mit der Optik und der Pumpe bin ich zufrieden.
Das Kühlmittel war auf dem Produktbild etwas weniger transparent und mehr orange. Hätte mir da auch einen anderen Farbton vorgestellt. Da werde ich beim CPU Anbau wohl nochmal die Flüssigkeit wechseln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claster17 (17. Juni 2019)

*AW: Jahresprojekt: GPU 2080Ti WaKü direkt + CPU später*



mag89 schrieb:


> Die obere  Abdeckung bei Darkbase wird ziemlich warm. Ich denke hier kann die Wärme nur schwer abgeführt werden. Das müsste ich in Zukunft definitiv noch verbessern.



Kann ich nur empfehlen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vor allem kann man anschließend von außen nicht mal sehen, dass was dran gemacht wurde, aber die Luft kann endlich durch.


----------



## mag89 (18. Juni 2019)

*AW: Jahresprojekt: GPU 2080Ti WaKü direkt + CPU später*

@Claster17

Das ist ne sehr coole Idee. Danke für das Bild. Schaue ich mir alles in Ruhe das kommende Wochenende an.


----------



## mag89 (22. Juni 2019)

*AW: Jahresprojekt: GPU 2080Ti WaKü direkt + CPU später*

Case-Deckel ist jetzt so wie claster17 vorgeschlagen modifiziert.

Mit Tür offen und Lüfter auf Max komme ich jetzt auf 45 °C und 2070 bis 2085 Mhz ohne OC.  Zimmertemperatur ist aktuell etwas höher - 24.5°C (ca. 2°C höher als beim letzten Post).
Mit geschlossener Tür und  Silent-Mode auf MAX sind 2055 Mhz bei 52°C drinnen - auch ein Plus für den normalen Betrieb.

Hat sich auf alle Fälle gelohnt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mag89 (14. Juli 2019)

*AW: Jahresprojekt: GPU 2080Ti WaKü direkt + CPU später [Update CPU]*

Hi zusammen,

wie ja ursprünglich in dem Thread angekündigt, steht jetzt auf der To-Do Liste der Umbau der CPU, des Mainboards und einiger Festplatten.

Ich bin mir zu 80% sicher, dass es ein AMD Ryzen 3000 werden wird, welcher steht aber noch aktuell in den Sternen. Ich warte da noch einige Reviews und Entwicklungen ab. 

Aktuell beschäftige ich mich mit dem Thema die CPU in den Grafikkarten-Loop zu integrieren. Oder vll. das Ganze sogar nur mit einer AIO zu lösen, je nachdem was "sinnvoller" ist.

*Folgende Fragen hätte ich an die Gemeinschaft:*

1.  Macht es Sinn für die AMD CPU einen eigenen AIO-Loop zu nehmen, wenn ich den CPU-Kreislauf einfach an das bestehende System anschließen kann? Stichwort GPU- & Systemtemperaturen.

2. Wenn ich die CPU direkt in den Kreislauf mitaufnehmen soll, wie erweitere ich am Besten den Loop? Ich hätte  die Möglichkeit an der Front einen 420mm Radiator zu platzieren. Ergänzen müsste ich hier nur einen Silent Wings 3 PWM High-Pressure  auf einem Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 420mm Radiator V.2.

3. Wenn ich einen 420mm Radiator in der Front verbaue, was wäre für das System der beste Airflow? Erste Überlegung wäre, Front und Top-Radiatoren befördern die Luft direkt nach außen, um das System innen nicht mit zu heißer Luft zu versorgen. Der hintere SW3 würde ich umdrehen und die Luft ins Gehäuse drücken lassen. Schafft der das überhaupt oder einsteht da unweigerlich ein Unterdruck im Gehäuse?

4. Wie würde sich Temperatur der GPU und CPU in dem geschlossenen System entwickeln? Schafft der 420mm Radiator die Wärme so gut abzuführen, dass ich keine Temperaturänderungen an der GPU bemerken würde?

Danke euch.


----------



## claster17 (14. Juli 2019)

*AW: Jahresprojekt: GPU 2080Ti WaKü direkt + CPU später*

Einen 420er kannst du in der Front nur sinnvoll benutzen, wenn du die Tür offen bzw. weglässt oder die Tür durchlöcherst. Eine subtile Methode wie beim Deckel gibt’s leider nicht.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Firma, die mir das gemacht hat, scheint es nicht mehr zu geben


Der obere Lüfter bekommt bei geschlossener Tür nämlich gar keine Luft ab. Das Maximum wäre ein 280er und selbst der wird schlecht belüftet.
Für das beste Ergebnis solltest du den Staubfilter weglassen, da dieser ein unnötiger Widerstand ist und auch die Lautstärke erhöht. Die Schallbrecher vorne rauszuschneiden hat bei mir nicht allzu viel gebracht.


----------



## mag89 (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: Jahresprojekt: GPU 2080Ti WaKü direkt + CPU später*



claster17 schrieb:


> Einen 420er kannst du in der Front nur sinnvoll benutzen, wenn du die Tür offen bzw. weglässt oder die Tür durchlöcherst. Eine subtile Methode wie beim Deckel gibt’s leider nicht.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Gibt es Erfahrungen mit 420mm Radiatoren  in der Front, welche die Wärme direkt nach draußen befördern? Z.b. mit und geschlossener Tür?


----------



## mag89 (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: Jahresprojekt: GPU 2080Ti WaKü direkt + CPU später*

Kann mir keiner einen Tipp geben bzgl. einem zusätzlichen Front-Radiator im Case geben?
Mein Problem ist aktuell, ich weiß nicht, ob ich den Front-Radiator die warme Luft nach innen ins Gehäuse drücken lassen soll oder umgekehrt; er soll die Luft raus befördern  (unabhängig von geschlossener oder offener Tür). Der obere Radiator fördert die Luft nach draußen. 
Aktuell stelle ich mir dabei auch die Frage ob ich auch den hinteren Exhaust-Fan eventuell umdrehen soll, je nachdem wie ich den Front-Radiator vom Luftstrom her verbaue.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: Jahresprojekt: GPU 2080Ti WaKü direkt + CPU später*

Meiner pustet vorne rein, meinen Temperaturen macht es nichts aus.

Im Gegenteil, früher mit dem Luftkühler der Grafikkarte und CPU wurde viel höhere Temperaturen ins Gehäuse geblasen, daher ist diese Temperatur bei etwa 30-32°C Wassertemperatur und nur 500-600 U/min ein klacks. Ich würde aber nie vorne raus blasen lassen, denn die ganze warme Luft wird dir ins Gesicht steigen und dann ggf. stören. Ich hatte anfangs mein Mora von innen an der Seite des Tischbeines dran und bekam die warme Luft ins Gesicht, was ich auch als sehr unangenehm empfand. Daher steht der jetzt hinten am Schreibtisch auf dem Boden.

Ansonsten musst du einiges selbst austesten, da sich hier auch meist die Geister streiten.


----------



## Richu006 (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Jahresprojekt: GPU 2080Ti WaKü direkt + CPU später*

Ich denke die cpu kannst du problemlos in den loop einbauen, eine AIO würde ich da nicht empfehlen. (Und auch eine AIO braucht ein Radiator irgendwo zum kühlen)

Im Gegensatz zur GPU gibt die CPU meist nur recht wenig Wärme ab... eine 2080ti hat ja übertaktet so 300 Watt wärmeabgabe. Ein ryzen 3000 hat max 105 Watt, aber im schnitt wohl eher 60 bis 90 Watt unter normaler Last

Wenn du also noch ein Radi mehr einbaust bist du auf der sicheren Seite...
Im Moment sind die temperaturen eeh schrecklich... ich habe aktuell 29 grad im zimmer, da wird dann auch das Wasser etwas wärmer xD


----------



## mag89 (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: Jahresprojekt: GPU 2080Ti WaKü direkt + CPU später*

Hi, 

danke für die Antworten. 

Ich probiere es jetzt einfach aus und lasse meinem Basteltrieb vorerst freien lauf. 
Habe einen 420mm Radiator für die Front ist bestellt - Corsair Hydro X Series XR5 420mm. Werde ihn mit den SilentWings 3 betreiben, da ich nur einen Lüfter nachrüsten muss.
Die SW3 werden erst mal mit Push  in das Gehäuse blasen. Anschließend werde ich den Radi zum Testen nur an die GPU hängen und die Temperaturen beobachten.

Werde die Ergebnisse dann hoffentlich übers WE hier niederschreiben können.


----------



## mag89 (27. Juli 2019)

*AW: Jahresprojekt: GPU 2080Ti WaKü direkt + CPU später*

*Kurzes Update zum zusätzlichen Radiator:*

Ich hab den neuen 420mm Radiator vorne verbaut und bin ziemlich positiv überrascht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die GPU Temperaturen sind fast um 10 bis 12°C zurückgegangen.
Mit offener Tür (inkl. Staubfilter und Laufwerkblenden) und passender FAN-Steuerung schaffe ich jetzt auch die 2.1 GHz ohne OC.

Umgebungstemperatur war diesmal 25.8°C mit 59% rel. Luftfeuchtigkeit.

Spannend zu sehen, wie sich die max. Frequenzen Stück für Stück verbessert haben.

Was mir zusätzlich noch aufgefallen ist (war anfangs noch auf Ursachensuche), dass die drei P12 Lüfter auf 80 bis 100% RPM ziemlich angefangen haben zu brummen. Das nervt ziemlich, hab aber noch keine Ahnung voran das liegt. Vll. zu großer Überdruck auf der gegenüberliegenden Radiatorseite?


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juli 2019)

*AW: Jahresprojekt: GPU 2080Ti WaKü direkt + CPU später*

Sieht gut aus, mit den Lüfter kannst nichts manchen.

Daher habe ich auch in den sauren Apfel gebissen und mir teure Noctua Lüfter gekauft, da ich keine Lust auf irgendwelche Nebengeräusche hatte.
Natürlich sind auch meine Noctua Lüfter mit 80-100 % gut hörbar und genauso wenig leise. Aber bei den Lüfter ist es immer ein Kompromiss zwischen Drehzahl und Kühlleistung zu finden. In meinem Fall wollte ich kein Kompromiss eingehen, daher habe ich noch ein externen Radiator dran. Ist aber kein muss sonder hatte nur was mit haben wollen zu tun.

Was mir so auffällt ist dein 420mm Radiator was auf dem Kopf verbaut ist.

Hast du da die Luft gut raus bekommen? Es könnte gut sein das deine Pumpe es nicht schafft daraus in Zukunft die Luft nach unten raus raus zu drücken und sich mit der Zeit oben Luft sich ansammeln wird. Das Problem hatte ich mit meiner Grafikkarte. Beide Anschluss hatte ich nach unten abgehend und die Luft hat sich ständig darin angesammelt und kam erst raus sobald ich meine Pumpe auf volle Drehzahl setzen. Habe dann irgendwann mein Auslass nach oben verbaut und nun kommt die Luft auch mit der minimalen Drehzahl der Pumpe von alleine raus.

Möglich das es auch so gering sein wird das es nie was ausmachen wird und du ggf. auch nichts vom merkst.
Aber ich kenne ein Thema wo jemand auch den Radiator so verbaut hatte und darüber klagte ein plätschern zu hören. 
Das lag halt daran das sich oben Luft angesammelt hatte.


----------



## mag89 (28. Juli 2019)

*AW: Jahresprojekt: GPU 2080Ti WaKü direkt + CPU später*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, mit den Lüfter kannst nichts manchen.
> 
> Daher habe ich auch in den sauren Apfel gebissen und mir teure Noctua Lüfter gekauft, da ich keine Lust auf irgendwelche Nebengeräusche hatte.
> Natürlich sind auch meine Noctua Lüfter mit 80-100 % gut hörbar und genauso wenig leise. Aber bei den Lüfter ist es immer ein Kompromiss zwischen Drehzahl und Kühlleistung zu finden. In meinem Fall wollte ich kein Kompromiss eingehen, daher habe ich noch ein externen Radiator dran. Ist aber kein muss sonder hatte nur was mit haben wollen zu tun.



Ich hab heute morgen noch mal Dämpfer und Silikon-Pads und Schrauben überprüft. Es sind definitiv die Lüfter. Man hört richtig wie alle drei P12 in regelmäßigen Abständen ihre Signale bekommen und dann hört man sofort das Brummen im Intervall. Unabhängig ob ich den oberen Deckel drauf habe oder nicht!
Bin mir da auch nicht sicher, ob ich das durch andere Lüfter wegbekomme oder ob es auch daran liegt, dass der obere Radiator zusammen mit den Lüfter eben an einem ziemlich einfachem Blech hängt und somit Schwingungen stärker an das Gehäuse übertragen werden.




IICARUS schrieb:


> Was mir so auffällt ist dein 420mm Radiator was auf dem Kopf verbaut ist.
> 
> Hast du da die Luft gut raus bekommen? Es könnte gut sein das deine Pumpe es nicht schafft daraus in Zukunft die Luft nach unten raus raus zu drücken und sich mit der Zeit oben Luft sich ansammeln wird. Das Problem hatte ich mit meiner Grafikkarte. Beide Anschluss hatte ich nach unten abgehend und die Luft hat sich ständig darin angesammelt und kam erst raus sobald ich meine Pumpe auf volle Drehzahl setzen. Habe dann irgendwann mein Auslass nach oben verbaut und nun kommt die Luft auch mit der minimalen Drehzahl der Pumpe von alleine raus.
> 
> ...



Ich hab das wegen der einfacheren Wartung und Schlauchlänge gemacht, da ich ja noch auf die CPU warte und später an der Stelle noch einen eigenen Abfluss anlegen möchte (tiefster Punkt). Im Moment kann ich ja noch die Pumpe einfach aus der Halterung zum Entleeren nehmen.
Beim ersten Start nach dem Umbau hatte ich tatsächlich Probleme, aber nach ein wenig Schütteln hat sich die Luftblase oben gelöst und das Kühlmittel konnte weiter in den Kreislauf gepumpt werden. Geräusche habe ich keine.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Juli 2019)

*AW: Jahresprojekt: GPU 2080Ti WaKü direkt + CPU später*

Habe damals in den sauren Apfel gebissen und mir meine teure Noctua Lüfter gekauft, da ich auch schon Lüfter da hatte mit Lagergeräusche oder Geräusche der Magnetspulen. Die sind zwar nicht billig gewesen und als ich sie kaufte gab es auch keine schwarzen Lüfter davon, aber was dem Geräusch angeht habe ich nur das Luftgeräusch wenn mit hoher Drehzahl die Luft auf dem Radiator prallt. Da ich aber solche Drehzahlen nie anliegen habe sind meine Lüfter nicht zu hören.

Wenn es mit deinem Radiator so gut passt, dann ist ja alles gut.
Ist halt immer etwas problematisch mit dem entlüften wenn die Anschlüsse unten sind.


----------



## mag89 (5. August 2019)

*AW: Jahresprojekt: GPU 2080Ti WaKü direkt + CPU später*

Mir geht das Brummen jetzt dermaßen auf den Kecks, das ich mir jetzt 3x  Silent Wings3 BL070 bestellt habe. Ich werde die einfach mal testen (PC-Luefter fuer Radiatoren im Test: Arctic vs. be quiet!, Nanoxia, Noctua und Noiseblocker - ComputerBase)
Ist jetzt wirklich das zweite mal das ich Arctic Fans ersetzen muss. Schade eigentlich.
Mich nervt eigentlich nicht die Lautstärke, eher das stetige Auf- und Absteigen dieses "Brummens".


----------



## Richu006 (6. August 2019)

*AW: Jahresprojekt: GPU 2080Ti WaKü direkt + CPU später*



mag89 schrieb:


> Mir geht das Brummen jetzt dermaßen auf den Kecks, das ich mir jetzt 3x  Silent Wings3 BL070 bestellt habe. Ich werde die einfach mal testen (PC-Luefter fuer Radiatoren im Test: Arctic vs. be quiet!, Nanoxia, Noctua und Noiseblocker - ComputerBase)
> Ist jetzt wirklich das zweite mal das ich Arctic Fans ersetzen muss. Schade eigentlich.
> Mich nervt eigentlich nicht die Lautstärke, eher das stetige Auf- und Absteigen dieses "Brummens".



Und irgendwann landet man beim MoRa^^ 

Glaub mir, mir ging es genau gleich... sobald man erstmal beginnt findet man immer wieder etwas zu laut.  Weil man beginnt extrem darauf acht zu geben. 
Mir war zu beginn eigentllich nur die Leistung wichtig, und die Lautstärke war mir egal. Als ich dann fertig war mit dem System, störten mich trotzdem die zu lauten Lüfter, und es musste ein MoRa her... jetzt ist mein System leise.

PS: Habe mir allerdings jetzt nen Asus Swift PG27UQ auf den Tisch gestellt, der hat ein eingebauten Lüfter, und der ist nun Lauter als alle meine Pumpen und Lüfter zusammen xD Haha... sobald die Garantie abgelaufen ist, wird da ein Wasserkühler an den Monitor gebastelt!


----------



## mag89 (8. August 2019)

*AW: Jahresprojekt: GPU 2080Ti WaKü direkt + CPU später*



Richu006 schrieb:


> Und irgendwann landet man beim MoRa^^
> 
> Glaub mir, mir ging es genau gleich... sobald man erstmal beginnt findet man immer wieder etwas zu laut.  Weil man beginnt extrem darauf acht zu geben.
> Mir war zu beginn eigentllich nur die Leistung wichtig, und die Lautstärke war mir egal. Als ich dann fertig war mit dem System, störten mich trotzdem die zu lauten Lüfter, und es musste ein MoRa her... jetzt ist mein System leise.
> ...



Noch verzweifel ich nicht an der Lautstärke  Meine Kiste davor war schon ein kleiner Brüller, aber als ich nach dem WaKü Umbau einen anderen PC wieder hörte, den ich von der Lautstärke eigentlich kannte... Wahnsinn der Unterschied und an das was man sich unbewusst gewöhnt hat.

Ich hab heute die Lüfter nun umgebaut und die Arctic P12 PWM gegen die Silent Wings 3 getauscht. 
Das Brummen ist endlich weg und mein Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo von "damals" gibt jetzt den  Takt an  
Wird aber dann auch mit neuer CPU ersetzt.

Mein Test "alles offen" und alles auf MAX zeigt auch eine kleine Verbesserung.
39°C hatte ich bei 2.1GH. und das wieder mit 100% Standard PowerLimit bei 24.5°C Raumtemperatur und 56% rel. Luftfeuchtigkeit.
Möchte an der Stelle nochmal erwähnen, das ist ein Non-A-Chip mit 250W.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claster17 (9. August 2019)

*AW: Jahresprojekt: GPU 2080Ti WaKü direkt + CPU später*



mag89 schrieb:


> Noch verzweifel ich nicht an der Lautstärke  Meine Kiste davor war schon ein kleiner Brüller, aber als ich nach dem WaKü Umbau einen anderen PC wieder hörte, den ich von der Lautstärke eigentlich kannte... Wahnsinn der Unterschied und an das was man sich unbewusst gewöhnt hat.



Genau so dachte ich Ende 2017 auch und jetzt steht doch ein MoRa 420 hier. Warts nur ab.


----------



## mag89 (5. April 2020)

*AW: Jahresprojekt: GPU 2080Ti WaKü direkt + CPU später*

Hallo zusammen,

vor fast einem Jahr (11 Monate) habe ich diesen Thread erstellt und mittlerweile ist das Projekt auch zu einem Ende gekommen.
Habe über die Monate alles kaufen und verbauen können und wollte einfach mal jetzt den finalen Stand  zeigen & danke sagen.

Über das Jahr habe ich quasi alle Komponenten umgerüstet, komplett ausgetauscht oder erweitert - auch mit viel Support hier aus dem Forum - ein kleiner Traum ist somit in Erfüllung gegangen.

Verbaut habe ich nun folgendes:


PC-Komponenten:


- *Arbeitsspeicher:* 32GB (2x 16GB) G.Skill Trident Z Neo DDR4-3600 DIMM CL16-16-16-36 Dual Kit
- *Netzteil:* EVGA SuperNOVA 650 G3, 80 Plus Gold 650W
- *CPU:* AMD Ryzen™ 7 3700X
- *1. Festplatte:* SAMSUNG 970 EVO Plus NVMe M.2, 250 GB
- *2. Festplatte:* SAMSUNG 970 EVO Plus NVMe M.2, 1 TB
- *3. Festplatte:* SANDISK SDSSDA-1T00-G26 SSD Plus, 1 TB
- *Grafikkarte:*KFA2 GeForce RTX™ 2080 Ti Dual Black 1-Click OC 11GB
- *Mainboard:* GIGABYTE X570 Aorus Xtreme 

Wasserkühlung:

- *GPU-Kühler:* Watercool Heatkiller IV für RTX 2080 Ti - Acryl
- *GPU-Backplate:* Watercool Heatkiller IV eBC Backplate 
- *CPU-Kühler*: Watercool Heatkiller IV PRO AMD Acryl / Kupfer (vernickelt)
- *1. Radiator:* Magicool G2 Slim Radiator 16 FPI - 360mm
- *2. Radiator:* Corsair Hydro X Series XR5 420mm
- *3. Radiator:* Corsair Hydro X Series XR5 140mm
- *Temperatur-Sensor:* Phobya Temperatursensor - black matt
- *Fittings:* EK Water Blocks Adapter
- *Pumpe:* Magicool DCP450B - DC 12V 
- *Schlauch:* Mayhems Ultra Clear 16/10 mm 
- *Kühlmittel:* aqua computer Double Protect Ultra 1l - orange
- *Lüfter-Front:* 3x be quiet! Silent Wings 3 - 140mm PWM High Speed
- *Lüfter-Back:* 2x be quiet! Silent Wings 3 - 140mm PWM High Speed
- *Lüfter-Top:* 3x be quiet! Silent Wings 3 - 120mm PWM High Speed
- *Gehäuse:* BE QUIET DARK BASE PRO 900 rev. 2 
- *Wärmeleitpaste:* Thermal Grizzly TG-K-001-RS Kryonaut 


Max. Temperaturen (Durchschnitt beim Zocken von: Metro, B5, Hell Let Loose) mit geschlossener Front:

- GPU: 49°C
- CPU: 57°C
- Wassertemperatur: 33-40°C

Max. Temperaturen mit offener Front:

- GPU: 47°C
- CPU: 54°C
- Wassertemperatur: 33-37°C


Zusätzliche Infos:
Lüfter werden komplett über die Wassertemperaturen geregelt.
Im Sommer werden sich die Temperaturen wahrscheinlich wieder erhöhen und ich habe konstant den Deckel auf.
PC ist jetzt sehr leise und man hört "leider" nur noch den Netzteillüfter wenn er anspringt.
Einen 120mm be quiet! Lüfter musste ich nach 3 Monaten ersetzen. Dieser hat angefangen zu surren.
Den 3700x kriege ich leider auch nicht wirklich overclocked auf 4.4GH Allcore (Lotterie verloren). Bei CB20 bleibt er bei 4.25GHz hängen. Ich betreibe ihn daher mit einem  VCore Offset von -0.1V und übers BIOS eingestellt mit PBO aktiv. Alle anderen Versuche haben nur massiv die CPU-Temperatur erhöht.


Beste Grüße & bleibt gesund.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (5. April 2020)

*AW: Jahresprojekt: GPU 2080Ti WaKü direkt + CPU später*

Das sieht gut aus und hast gut alles verbaut bekommen.


----------

